# Two Questions (Color and Open Command?)



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone? Heh, sorry, I usually don't like bumping like this, but like I said, it's my first show and the green of the coat is starting to worry me more and more. I don't want to stick out and look funny :/


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

It should be fine...I mostly see dark blue and green...Dark blue is like a classic but I don't think that green is to out of fashion (someone else will correct me if I am wrong  ) good luck!


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Green? I thought it was a navy blue when I looked at it. Maybe my monitors color is a little wonky. Either way dark green or navy blue is fine. Navy blue is more common though.

A command class is like simon says. The judge will ask you to w/t/c just like a regular class. But it won't be in any particular order and you'll perform each gait several times. As the class goes on the commands will get increasingly difficult. Peopl who make mistakes or aren't quick enough will be out and be asked to come into the center of the ring. The last person on the rail wins the class. Make sense?


----------



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

It's green, very dark green. Good to know it will be fine though  Makes me feel a lot better, haha. I mentioned it to someone yesterday that it was dark green and their reaction to it was what made me worried. Now I just have to hope that it all fits okay when it comes.

Yep, that makes sense! It sounds like fun! 

Thanks!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

oh! its pretty it will be fine


----------



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks! Again, very good to know


----------

